# TB Test



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am attending Dr G in London and he recommended doing a TB Gold Quantiferon test prior to immune treatment. Has anyone had this done anywhere in Dublin? Not sure if GP's do this test.

Brooke x


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Brooke

I replied to you on AI thread but it was the quantiferon TB test Sims wanted which is a blood test. My GP would only do a skin test. Anyway just checked my results and sims sent it to claymon so maybe chekc with claymon to see if you can get it done there directly? 

Good luck
X


----------

